
5 reasons Not to choose Atlassian JIRA for agile projects - misiekfraczek
http://sensinum.com/blog-post/5-reasons-not-to-choose-atlassian-jira-for-agile-projects/
======
phicompl
I love also the other part about why JIRA might not be the perfect tool :)

